# اقتراح اضعه بين يدي الاخوة بالمنتدى



## salah_design (19 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوتي 
تحية طيبة وبعد 
عندي اقتراح ارجو ان اجد اراء حوله 
والفكرة التي اضعها بين يديكم هو ان نضع تصميم في مشاركة ويقوم الاخوة بعمل التصميم 3d 
كل حسب رؤيته وتخيله ونضع التصاميم بالمشاركه ونرى افكار بعضنا البعض ونستفيد من خبرات الاخوه ونفيد بخبراتنا الاخرين وارجو ان لا يكون هناك اي تحرج في ان يضع كافة الاخوة خبراء ومبتدئين ومهما كان مستوى اي اخ في الارت كام من ان يضع مشاركته فكثيرا من صغائر الامور تكون لها فائده عظيمة للاخرين
ارجو ان يلاقي هذا الاقتراح القبول ولا تبخلوا علينا بالافكار 
اترك هذا الموضوع بين يديكم
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (20 ديسمبر 2010)

فكرة رائعة وممتازة .. وميزتها أنها ستنمي مهارات المستخدم في استعمال برنامج الآرت كام بشكل كبير.

وممكن في النهاية نقوم بعمل تصميم يجمع محاسن كافة التصميمات التي أدرجت , ويتم تنفيذه في النهاية على ماكينة الحفر.

وبالطبع هذا الموضوع بحاجة إلى خبرة متعلقة بالتنفيذ لاختيار الأنسب لتنفيذه على ماكينة الحفر , ومن المؤكد أن الأستاذ أبو بحر سيستطيع تقييم التصميم من حيث إمكانية تنفيذه على ماكينة الحفر بدقة.

وممكن الأستاذ صلاح يبدأ بإدراج التصميم المطلوب تجسميه.


----------



## salah_design (20 ديسمبر 2010)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> فكرة رائعة وممتازة .. وميزتها أنها ستنمي مهارات المستخدم في استعمال برنامج الآرت كام بشكل كبير.
> 
> وممكن في النهاية نقوم بعمل تصميم يجمع محاسن كافة التصميمات التي أدرجت , ويتم تنفيذه في النهاية على ماكينة الحفر.
> 
> ...


اشكرك على تشجيعك اخي
واتمنى ان نجد القبول لدى الجميع لنبدأ بتنفيذ الفكرة


----------



## ali hedi (20 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
توكل على الله اخ صلاح فكرة جيدة ان شاء الله نحن معك


----------



## salah_design (21 ديسمبر 2010)

ali hedi قال:


> السلام عليكم
> توكل على الله اخ صلاح فكرة جيدة ان شاء الله نحن معك


وعليكم السلام ورحمة والله وبركاته
وعلى الله الاتكال
وان شاء الله رح اضع اول تصميم قريبا
اشكر لك مرورك


----------



## منى مون (21 ديسمبر 2010)

فكره رائعه استاذ صلاح توكل ع الله
ارجو من الجميع المشاركه في هذه الفكره حتى يستفيد من يبحث عن المعرفه والتطور في البرنامج


----------



## salah_design (21 ديسمبر 2010)

ali hedi قال:


> السلام عليكم
> توكل على الله اخ صلاح فكرة جيدة ان شاء الله نحن معك


نريد جهودك اخي علي معنا


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكمورحمة الله وبركاته*

فكرة اكثر من رائعة ربنا يعينك اخى الفاضل


----------



## salah_design (21 ديسمبر 2010)

منى مون قال:


> فكره رائعه استاذ صلاح توكل ع الله
> ارجو من الجميع المشاركه في هذه الفكره حتى يستفيد من يبحث عن المعرفه والتطور في البرنامج


وعليكم السلام
اشكرك على مرورك وتشجيعك الفكرة 
وارحب بك عضوه جديدة بالمنتدى
ونتمنى ان نرى مشاركاتك دائما
تقبلي تحياتي


----------



## kad8 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يكرمك يا اخ صلاح ويفرج همومك وييسر لك امرك
دائما حامل هم الاعضاء المبتدئين بالبرنامج
الله يجزيك الخير

انا موافق طبعا
لانه والله انشغلت شوي الفترة الاخيرة وضعفت الهمة للتعلم البرنامج
و اصارحك اني اجد صعوبة باختيار الرسوم لكي اتمرن عليها

وهذه الطريقة التي ذكرت ممتازة وتشجع لان العمل سيكون جماعي تقريبا واكثر حماسة من التعلم منفرد
بالاضافة الى تبادل الخبرات من الاخوة المحترفين 
والافكار من الاخوة الجدد 

بارك الله بك اخي صلاح


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (22 ديسمبر 2010)

بانتظار التصميم الذي سيدرجه الأخ صلاح


----------



## salah_design (24 ديسمبر 2010)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> بانتظار التصميم الذي سيدرجه الأخ صلاح


اخي سيف الله اسلام
لقد ادرجت التصميم بموضوع جديد 
تحياتي لك


----------

